# Romeo and Julliet



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue is still hard at work. Last night one of our fosters in L.A. went to a shelter to see a Maltese girl and to put a hold on her.
When the foster walked outside she was approached by a man with two Maltese and he begged her to take them. He had no knowledge that she was a foster for AMA Rescue, so I have to think this was just one of those strange meant to be's. She called Judy and Judy meet her and got them home to groom, since they were filthy and full of flea's. They will go to a new foster home tomorrow. 
Small miracles once again. The female is 13lbs and had obviously just finished raising a litter of pups with her milk drying up. The male is little at 6lbs. They were probably a breeding pair. 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - is that what they look like below? Wow, what a transformation. I worry about what could have happened to them. It disgusts me how they let dogs have puppies and then kick them to the curb. So glad that the foster was there. So now there are three It's like a bottomless pit.:huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you AMAR for taking these sweet babies!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, AMA Rescue has rescued over 70 dogs this year across the United States. I am at fault for not sharing all of the dogs that are not in California. I just recently, with my fosters in New Jersey, placed two older owner surrenders from New York. We have also gotten several from Florida rescued and placed in the past two months.
In the Los Angeles area we have many still in the foster homes but have been able to get 41 rescues adopted in the Los Angeles area this year.
We have also had a few adopted in the Portland , Oregon area. 
We work hard all across the country and if we had more fosters in differant states, I am sure we could do more.
There is no end it seems. For more then 3 years now I have been working with AMA Rescue and keep thinking it will surely slow down. It has only gotten worse and we are all frankly wearing out, but keep on. The sweet , sad faces keep us going. Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank-you Stacy. We keep on doing our best. Not always easy. Hugs ,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> AMA Rescue is still hard at work. Last night one of our fosters in L.A. went to a shelter to see a Maltese girl and to put a hold on her.
> When the foster walked outside she was approached by a man with two Maltese and he begged her to take them. He had no knowledge that she was a foster for AMA Rescue, so I have to think this was just one of those strange meant to be's. She called Judy and Judy meet her and got them home to groom, since they were filthy and full of flea's. They will go to a new foster home tomorrow.
> Small miracles once again. The female is 13lbs and had obviously just finished raising a litter of pups with her milk drying up. The male is little at 6lbs. They were probably a breeding pair.
> Hugs,Edie


What cute babies...Juliette looks so much like Bitsy,she has the sweetest eyes...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Edie, i for one want to thank you for all you do with rescue. What a huge transformation and i have no doubt that these two will find their forever homes soon. I still can't believe that they were on their way to the shelter after they were no longer needed. I say it was divine intervention that's for sure. Thank you again for all you and AMAR do for these pups. :grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

What a transformation- thank you for your passion and dedication to these helpless dogs. We, humans, are so cruel- it makes me so ashamed that people can treat them with such disregard. I hope that these two find a wonderful home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Susan, AMA Rescue has rescued over 70 dogs this year across the United States. I am at fault for not sharing all of the dogs that are not in California. I just recently, with my fosters in New Jersey, placed two older owner surrenders from New York. We have also gotten several from Florida rescued and placed in the past two months.
> In the Los Angeles area we have many still in the foster homes but have been able to get 41 rescues adopted in the Los Angeles area this year.
> We have also had a few adopted in the Portland , Oregon area.
> We work hard all across the country and if we had more fosters in differant states, I am sure we could do more.
> There is no end it seems. For more then 3 years now I have been working with AMA Rescue and keep thinking it will surely slow down. It has only gotten worse and we are all frankly wearing out, but keep on. The sweet , sad faces keep us going. Hugs,Edie


You are not at fault for anything, Edie. You are there for fluff babies 24/7 ... I don't know how you do it. And, you do not receive a salary for all you do. You do it out of unconditional love for so many, many abused fluff babies ... who deserve a happy and healthy life ... in a loving, nurturing, forever home.

Thank you for clarifying and helping SM members who might have not known or understood ... that AMAR helps with rescues not only in California ... but, also with many other states within the US. Maybe you could post this on FB, too. 

I made another donation to AMAR yesterday. If I won that big lottery this week ... you'd receive a lot more! 

Love and Hugs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edie, so glad yall were at the right place at the right time. I am near Richmond Virginia and happy to help with transports and pulls in Va, NC, DC and MD (and further if there is an immediate need). Please let me know if I can ever be of assistance. If we all do whatever we can, we will make a world of difference.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Edie, thank you for taking in these two - they look great and I know they'll find a wonderful home soon! Thanks for helping them. 

I live in Charlotte, NC - please keep me in mind if you ever need anything in this area. I am happy to help in any way I can.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . and Edie, I am in Athens, Greece & more than willing to do whatever. . . but you probably won't be calling me. Just wanted you to "be sure of me" as Piglet says to Pooh. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Edie, they look wonderful! A miracle indeed for these two sweet babies!! AMAR's work is just so wonderful!! I am thrilled to be a supporter and help the rescue in any way possible!! I'm in MA so anything comes up in the New England area that I can help with, you just let me know! I will make another donation to your efforts and rescue today! Thank you so much for all the hard work and sharing their stories!! Hugs to you and everyone at AMAR!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> You are not at fault for anything, Edie. You are there for fluff babies 24/7 ... I don't know how you do it. And, you do not receive a salary for all you do. You do it out of unconditional love for so many, many abused fluff babies ... who deserve a happy and healthy life ... in a loving, nurturing, forever home.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying and helping SM members who might have not known or understood ... that AMAR helps with rescues not only in California ... but, also with many other states within the US. Maybe you could post this on FB, too.
> 
> ...


 
What Marie said! I just started a new job and once my wacky schedule is fixed then there will be days that i'm available to help transport in NW Florida. I'll be making another donation to AMAR once i receive my first paycheck next week. Edie thank you for all that you do with rescue. :hugging:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Edie, Bless you and everyone that work to help these needy little guys.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you Edie:wub::wub:for all you do:wub:wonderful story. Everthing does happen for a reason:thumbsup:We love you and the AMAR:wub::wub: 

:wub:Cathy, Mercedes and Whitney:wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

What a wonderful story. You really WERE in the right place at the right time! Like everyone else has said and I will repeat, "Thank you, thank you, thank you" for being the loving, kind person you are and for helping to save these poor little helpless babies. Bless you and all you do!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K., I am writing down all of your names and locations. LOL Seriously, I am and will be happy and thank-ful for the help. Fortunately I get few calls for other areas of the country, but when I do it always seems to be an emergency or a dog needing to be surrendered fast. Sometimes I can help and other times just dont have anyone in that area to get to the dog. I know everyone cant foster, I am a failure at it myself and end up adopting them. Please keep in mind if you have friends that might work as a foster we would be happy to have them apply. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Edie, that truly is some story and how great do they look now!! Thank you for all you do each and every day, your and angel.

I would also transport if needed.....I cannot foster right now but would definately help any other way I can. Hugs to you!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> O.K., I am writing down all of your names and locations. LOL Seriously, I am and will be happy and thank-ful for the help. Fortunately I get few calls for other areas of the country, but when I do it always seems to be an emergency or a dog needing to be surrendered fast. Sometimes I can help and other times just dont have anyone in that area to get to the dog. I know everyone cant foster, I am a failure at it myself and end up adopting them. Please keep in mind if you have friends that might work as a foster we would be happy to have them apply. Hugs,Edie


I've told Bron many times in the past but will pass the message to you too Edie, I will help out AMAR with anything you need, computer help, networking, updating, calling people, etc. and if there is a fluff in the area of NH, MA, RI, CT, and some of NY that needs help, let me know and I will do whatever I can! AMAR does wonderful work!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What sweet and pretty babies Romeo & Juliet are. Thank goodness they were rescued from tragedy by AMAR.:chili:


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

plenty pets 20 said:


> O.K., I am writing down all of your names and locations. LOL Seriously, I am and will be happy and thank-ful for the help. Fortunately I get few calls for other areas of the country, but when I do it always seems to be an emergency or a dog needing to be surrendered fast. Sometimes I can help and other times just dont have anyone in that area to get to the dog. I know everyone cant foster, I am a failure at it myself and end up adopting them. Please keep in mind if you have friends that might work as a foster we would be happy to have them apply. Hugs,Edie


You can add me to your list. I live in Kansas. So I can help. I've told you once I don't have such a house full I'll gladly foster.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dearest Edie,
Wow, that story gave me goose bumps. What beautiful fur babies. The female reminds me of my Lily and the little male looks like my Stormy. Fanciful daydreaming that he is her pappa, LOL. 
Yup, those of us in rescue will keep trudging on. Despite my volunteer work I still try to insulate myself from as much heartbreak as I can, there is only so much I can take, chicken that I am. You are at the front line, so to speak, the strength and dignity you display in the face of so much tragedy is awe inspiring. I think it is clear to everyone that the recent unwarranted attacks on you and AMAR are exactly that, unwarranted. I feel honored to be associated with people like you and Bron. Big bear squeeze to you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet, adorable little faces, thank goodness they are safe now.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! What sweet little dogs. Someone was looking out for those two. And they won the lottery Marie, what they were taken by AMAR. They will find good and loving homes no doubt. Edie and all of the AMAR team, thankyou for all the work that you do. You are appreciated!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you are right, this was truly meant to be! What are the odds that a AMAR representative would be the one that this man approached.

Said it before, y'all are angels on earth, this is the proof. Thank you for all that you do for the fluffy babies.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Edie, will you please come over and do a before and after on me? LOL
How beautiful are they both?!!!

Edie, Bronwyne, Gigi, Deb and all others involved, thank you for being you.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxox


This song's for you:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Kerry, that was a fun one. I thought it might be a flash mob.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Edie,
Thank goodness they were saved. THANK YOU!!! :celebrate - firewor


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Please add me to your list. I would foster but I live in an apartment with two dogs already. So if going to pick up a foster is all I can do at the moment, I would be more than happy to help. Thank you for all your kindness and for the love you show these special babies!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have all of you on a list with your contact on SM. If any of you feel like filling out the volunteer form on our rescue web site that would be even more helpful. www.americanmalteserescue.org . Just click on the forms link to see the volunteer application and it comes directly to me. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Edie, Bron,
I just can't get over the before and after photos. Someone will give them a good home. I just hate they were all alone with no one to love them. 
Thank you again for all you do.


----------

